# Favourite Songs



## RWJ (Aug 14, 2010)

Not sure what reaction this will bring, but just listening to an advert with Alice Cooper singing "Schools Out". Remember this cos it was 1972 when I left school before college. Anybody else got a song with a memory attached?
By the way I've just bought Lindisfarnes Greatest Hits on Amazon. Sad or what?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

I was a big Alice Cooper fan - Killer is still one of my favourite albums - and I remember seeing him for the first time on TOTP and being surprised it was a man!

I always remember 'California Man' by The Move. I associate it with going to discos for the first time when I was 13/14 and learning rock 'n' roll dancing! 

Jeepster by T Rex was the first single I bought. 'Feel like Making Love' by Bad Company I associate with my first big teenage romance!


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 14, 2010)

I suddenly feel very young. 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2010)

For me Jennifer Rush the power of love- split with my first bf and had that playing.he was my life at the time lol x


----------



## RWJ (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG I feel old!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 14, 2010)

Perhaps there are better songs, but one that means a lot to me was the first single I bought - I want to hold your hand by the Beatles


----------



## RWJ (Aug 14, 2010)

I remember that - now I definitely feel old! lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Perhaps there are better songs, but one that means a lot to me was the first single I bought - I want to hold your hand by the Beatles





RWJ said:


> I remember that - now I definitely feel old! lol



When I was little (about 6) my mum had a choice between taking me and my sister to see either the Beatles or Cliff and the Shadows. Unfortunately, she was a Cliff fan! I can vaguely remember it - we were in a big theatre in seats, so more like a show than a modern concert.  Still feeling old Ron?


----------



## RWJ (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep - I saw Cliff in pantomine in Stockton on Tees, must have been 1967'ish


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

RWJ said:


> Yep - I saw Cliff in pantomine in Stockton on Tees, must have been 1967'ish



About 1964 when I saw him


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 14, 2010)

One of my favourite songs is Holding back the years by Simply Red. Love it. Sheena


----------



## shirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Days by the Kinks 

Teacher by Jethro Tull


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

shirl said:


> Days by the Kinks
> 
> Teacher by Jethro Tull



I saw The Kinks when I was a student in Sheffield - one of the best concerts I have been to. It was in 1978 which was a bad winter with lots of snow. The band struggled over the Pennines from Manchester and didn't arrive until about 1 am, but still performed a full set - fantastic! So many other bands would just have cancelled.

JT were also favourites of mine - loved Witches Promise and Thick as a Brick! I still have the LP that has a newspaper as a cover


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> One of my favourite songs is Holding back the years by Simply Red. Love it. Sheena



I don't know why people seem to knock Mick Hucknall so much, that song was amazing!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I don't know why people seem to knock Mick Hucknall so much, that song was amazing!



Here here Northerner, well said Sheena


----------



## shirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh heck, can't stop now I've started! 

Knights in White Satin - Moody Blues

Pictures of Matchstick Men - Status Quo

Dreams - Grace Slick

Nothing else matters - Metallica


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

I Feel Free - Cream  I used to have taped copy of my friend's LP - I think this was the first track. Unfortunately, the tape ran out before the end of the album so the last track was abruptly terminated!

Around the same time I had a copy of Dark Side of The Moon on tape, but it wasn't until I bought the cd years later that I realised there was all that talking at the beginning and between tracks!


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2010)

Mich Hucknall is great i love the one about the fairground when he is on a rollercoaster.


----------



## Jean (Aug 14, 2010)

Hoagy Carmichae's 'Stardust' is the most beautiful song ever written - and the Nat King Cole version is superb.


----------



## tracey w (Aug 14, 2010)

Twiggy - Rain on the roof, first tape I had, must have been about 9, got the big cluncky tape deck too. The ones where you ad to press play and record together to tape top 40 of the radio  

Best memory song for me, is Beverly Craven, Promise me.........Me and my OH of 20 years had only been together few months and he was leaving for Oz for 3 months, we slow danced to it at a friends wedding evening before he left.....tears to my eyes.........oh takes me back


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 14, 2010)

Iron Maiden's Ghost Of Navigators as it reflects my moods so very well at the moment. Also by Iron Maiden is The Rime Of The Ancient Mariner. I can't think why but oh well. A bizarre one from France here now, Santiano by Hugues Aufray (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZiLKwTuvks).


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Mich Hucknall is great i love the one about the fairground when he is on a rollercoaster.



Another good one Steffie. I just asked my daughter to pick her favourite, favourite song - and it's THRILLER by Micheal Jackson, no surprises there, she even named her boy babyborn doll, Mickey.sheena


----------



## RWJ (Aug 15, 2010)

Really pleased I started this thread - just been to Tescos and listened to Steve Harley, Come up and See Me


----------



## Steff (Aug 15, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> Another good one Steffie. I just asked my daughter to pick her favourite, favourite song - and it's THRILLER by Micheal Jackson, no surprises there, she even named her boy babyborn doll, Mickey.sheena



lol my son loves MJ he is a massive fan


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

Summer Breeze by the Isley Brothers from 1974 when I was dating a girl from Hornsea on the East Yorkshire coast and I was living in West Yorkshire. We used to meet for long summer days out in York and watch the peacocks  Where are you now Linda?


----------



## RWJ (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok - currently got Lindisfarne - "Meet me on the Corner" playing, saw them in 1974/5 in Newcastle City Hall I think!!


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Jeepster by T Rex was the first single I bought.



Well we have something in common then Northie, my first single was Metal Guru by T-Rex, can't remember if it was '73 or '74 but there abouts and to quote someone else "God I feel old"


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

RWJ said:


> Ok - currently got Lindisfarne - "Meet me on the Corner" playing, saw them in 1974/5 in Newcastle City Hall I think!!



Lindisfarne used to tour the country doing Christmas concerts in the late 70s - I saw them three years running at Sheffield City Hall!


----------



## Steff (Aug 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Lindisfarne used to tour the country doing Christmas concerts in the late 70s - I saw them three years running at Sheffield City Hall!


 Are those the lot that did fog on the tyne with gazza?


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 15, 2010)

I feel it may be time I pitched in with Radiohead - Karma Police.

They helped me through a lot of difficult times in more recent years and played a blinder at Glastonbury 2003. 

But I did go see Genesis a few times from '79 to'87 and Clapton in 1986.

Rob


----------



## shiv (Aug 15, 2010)

'Tomorrow' by James is probably my all time favourite song, but a lot of their songs are favourites. My dad started playing me James when I was a toddler and I've grown up loving them and knowing all the lyrics. I've seen them live countless times, I go with my Dad every year to see them! The lead singer is a bit of a guilty pleasure for me, he may be like 45 but he is HOT haha.

Other long time favourites include 'Maps' by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs, 'Made Up Love Song #43' by the Guillemots, 'Plane' by Jason Mraz and 'Brand New Colony' by The Postal Service.

Current favourites are 'Dragon Queen' by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs, 'No Cars Go' by Arcade Fire, 'Summer Skin' by Death Cab for Cutie, 'Cosmic Love' by Florence and the Machine and 'Heart Skipped A Beat' by The xx.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Are those the lot that did fog on the tyne with gazza?



That's the fellas!  Also 'Meet Me on the Corner' (without Gazza!)

Bit of trivia, a mate of mine went to work on Lindisfarne when he left Uni. His job (for RSPB!) was pulling puffins out of their burrows and whacking them over the head - they had to keep the population down so other bird species could flourish. He lived in Grace Darling's cottage on Brownsman Island!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> ...he may be like 45...



...which is, like, *really* old!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 15, 2010)

oh dear, at 56, I must have one foot in the grave


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 15, 2010)

Hazel said:


> oh dear, at 56, I must have one foot in the grave



Oh Hazel, you make me feel young  (at 50)


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 15, 2010)

Hazel, you think you have one foot in the grave 

afraid to mention my first records that I bought, like

Johnny Ray....Cry
Winnafrid Attwell....fantastic pianist
Nat King Cole
Frankie Lain

I'll crawl back in my coffin now before it gets light..

John


----------



## shiv (Aug 15, 2010)

Northerner said:


> ...which is, like, *really* old!



I meant as a 22 year old girl, to consider a 45 year old male as somewhat rather attractive  no offence was meant!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> I meant as a 22 year old girl, to consider a 45 year old male as somewhat rather attractive  no offence was meant!



I know (spring) chicken! - none taken


----------



## RachelT (Aug 16, 2010)

First record i bought? The One by Elton John, second was Roxette's Tourism album...

Fav song? Depends on the mood...
Good mood: Sweet Child O Mine: Guns n Roses
Weird Contemplative mood: Stairway to Heaven: Led Zepplin
Bad mood: Don't let me get me : P!ink (my theme song)
Terrible mood: Boulevard of broken dreams :Green Day
Downright miserable: Everybody Hurts:REM

Currently liking: Where did you sleep last night? on Nirvana's Unplugged album


----------



## RWJ (Aug 17, 2010)

This mornings was Simon and Garfunkel Hits - Cecilia and the Boxer, to name but two!


----------



## PhilT (Aug 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I was a big Alice Cooper fan - Killer is still one of my favourite albums - and I remember seeing him for the first time on TOTP and being surprised it was a man!
> 
> I always remember 'California Man' by The Move. I associate it with going to discos for the first time when I was 13/14 and learning rock 'n' roll dancing!
> 
> Jeepster by T Rex was the first single I bought. 'Feel like Making Love' by Bad Company I associate with my first big teenage romance!


 
Talking about T Rex, I used to love 'Solid Gold Easy Action' and 'Twentieth Century Boy'.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I don't know why people seem to knock Mick Hucknall so much, that song was amazing!


 
I think it's because he's ginger!


----------



## PhilT (Aug 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I Feel Free - Cream  I used to have taped copy of my friend's LP - I think this was the first track. Unfortunately, the tape ran out before the end of the album so the last track was abruptly terminated!
> 
> Around the same time I had a copy of Dark Side of The Moon on tape, but it wasn't until I bought the cd years later that I realised there was all that talking at the beginning and between tracks!


 
I liked 'Layla' can't remember if Eric Clapton was in Cream at the time though.


----------



## RWJ (Aug 17, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I liked 'Layla' can't remember if Eric Clapton was in Cream at the time though.


 
Was Derek and he Dominoes


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2010)

RWJ said:


> Was Derek and he Dominoes



You beat me to it! One of the first riffs I learned to play on the guitar. Can also play half the lead solo from Sunshine of Your Love until it gets stupidly fast!


----------

